
Millennials aren't cheap, they just have different spending priorities - pman2000
https://www.feelgoodcontacts.com/blog/what-millennials-refuse-to-spend-money-on
======
Cephlin
I think after 10 years of being an adult and having relatively little money,
it's not a question of whether I want a new car or not, it's just the simple
matter of not being able to afford one. I can't afford to buy my own home even
though I'd be saving money on the mortgage compared to the rent. I can't
afford nice holidays even though it suggests I'm more inclined to do that.

I think a better title would be "Millennials aren't cheap, they're just
poor..."

~~~
kozak
Or maybe owning a home isn't as high a priority for you as it was for earlier
generations? So high that you sacrifice a lot of other things, including
living in a much more modest place than the one you are renting now?

~~~
corobo
An argument I have had so many times with the fiancee (both on the older side
but still millennial) is that renting means we don't have to deal with the
things that can go wrong with a property. Absolute worst case scenario? We can
just pack up and move without hiring lawyers and trying to sell a house. She
would much prefer to settle and buy a place.

On the flip side of the same coin we don't yet have kids or any real specific
ties to the area right now so my opinion may eventually change.

I realise my two data points are opposing and basically cancel each other out.
Maybe grouping by "millennial" is too vague.

------
overgard
I think we'd be smarter as a society if we did away with the term "millenial".
Pretending like "everyone under 35" is a group with common goals is too much.

~~~
Cephlin
I think the common goal is fuck Brexit, at least in the UK. When will these
old people die already/get out of politics and let us decide our own future?
So we can mop up the mess they imposed upon us?

~~~
hatsuseno
Isn't this a mindset shared by every "generation" before us?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I think the difference this time is that the older generation is significantly
larger than ever before. Also, IIRC, this generation will be the first to do
worse financially than their parents generation.

So taking the parents point - after enjoying a good standard of living and
taking on a huge amount of debt they couldn't afford, contributing to the
great recession, the older generations have now decided that the solution is
Brexit/populism. Both these things will have lasting consequences for younger
generations but not for the older generations looking for a quick fix as they
won't be around long enough to suffer the long term consequences.

I'm not saying whether this is right or wrong but based on my conversations
this is the general thought process and why it is a little different than the
general 'the last generation sucked' feeling.

~~~
Cephlin
Not only that, they just voted us out of the common market, if the old people
get their way, I'll have to get a bloody visa to go to on holiday to France or
some nonsense. At least it kinda looks like Brexit isn't going to happen and
the EU will collapse before we leave, so who knows... This all just looks like
a world war is on its way.

------
mawburn
Why would you disable zooming on mobile, if you publish articles that are
infographics?

